
Politicians weigh renewal of Net access tax ban - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Politicians+weigh+renewal+of+Net+access+tax+ban/2100-1028-6185868.html?part=dht&tag=nl.e703
======
MobileDigit
"my own position is we ought to have a temporary moratorium until we finally
resolve the issue of how the states are going to support public services with
an eroding tax base predicated on the growth of e-commerce."

Stop supporting public services?

